# Reo For Newbies



## Rob Fisher

I didn't want to highjack any of the technical threads on the REO but I think it's time for the REO experts to talk slowly to us infidels about the REO.

In plain english please and any acronyms with a translation.

If I understand it correctly it has a bottle of juice built in so instead of dripping you press the bottle and it feeds juice onto the coil and wick? You then vape as per normal? 

Do you have to build your own coils or can you buy them ready made?

There is the big one (Grande) and there is a smaller one (Mini)... what's the difference?

Any simple explanations will be most welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN

Ok i dont own a Reo yet , but ill give it a go.

1: Yes the Reo has a built in juice bottle , which feeds juice to the coil when "squonked" (squeezed) you then vape as normal.

2: Yes you have to build your own coils. I'm sure @Matthee will post a link to some build tutorials shortly 

3: The Grand requires AW 18650 batteries and the Mini requires AW 18490 batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @iPWN that's a good start... 

I take it there are different drip tips (as opposed to clearomisers with juice in them) that one can use on the REO?


----------



## Rex Smit

i can see where this is going....Rob wants one...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex Smit said:


> i can see where this is going....Rob wants one...



It's not so much of a "wants one" but more like a "NEEDS one"!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @iPWN that's a good start...
> 
> I take it there are different drip tips (as opposed to clearomisers with juice in them) that one can use on the REO?



@Rob Fisher the drip tip is just the bit you put in your mouth to vape  But yes you can use other rebuildable atties on the Reo's they will need to be bottom fed though ( otherwise you will not be able to squonk )

Most Reo owners use the RM2 ( Reomizer 2.0 ) atty which is available from Reo's mods. There are others but most will require a "Low profile" Grand to work properly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Layout of the Reo mini 2.1



Difference between Grand and Mini 2.1



Coil and juice feed hole in the Reomiser 2.0




Size difference between Grand and Mini 2.1

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver

Wow @TylerD, thats an amazing post!
Spongebob is famous!

Rob, well done for asking these questions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

O, and the last picture is stolen, courtesy of @Matthee .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, i dont have a REO yet, but just something that may help a bit to understand the thought process. 

My experience with dripping (my IGO-L on my SVD at 12.5Watts) gave me a whole new experience in vaping. Basically, compared to the pT2mini, which you and I know well, its like triple the flavour and about 5 times or even more in throat hit. Clouds are more but i dont care much for that. 

Only problem is that dripping is inconvenient. You have to drip a few drops then you can vape like 6 or 8 drags then drip again. Its a hassle. I see it as an amazing experience rather than a sustainable vaping solution. 

The REO is supposed to add the convenience of a tank to the performance of a dripper.

I may be oversimplifying it and there are other issues to consider, which REO owners can elaborate on, but this is the basic idea as i understand it. 

My advice to you is that before you get a REO, you try a well set up dripper or even better ask someone who has one to give you a try. Use juice that you know well. Vape it for a while, not just one or two drags. If you like that then you can go for something like a REO. You may not like that type of vape at all. You may love it so much that you order 2 REOs


----------



## Silver

TylerD said:


> O, and the last picture is stolen, courtesy of @Matthee .



I figured that. Lol.

@Matthee, wanted to ask, what is the difference between the two atomisers? Are they both the rM2? The one looks different. Apologies rob, a bit off topic.


----------



## vaalboy

@TylerD Awesome post dude!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks guys for the insightful responses, the info here helped me understand some of the questions I had about reo's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Layout of the Reo mini 2.1



Thanks @TylerD that really helps and I understand this a lot better now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

I think it's time for our vendors to make a few available locally?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver1 said:


> Only problem is that dripping is inconvenient. You have to drip a few drops then you can vape like 6 or 8 drags then drip again. Its a hassle. I see it as an amazing experience rather than a sustainable vaping solution.



I'm with you all the way @Silver1 that's exactly what I was thinking... seems like a lot of effort compared to the SVD/Nautilus set up... but I keep thinking I'm missing out... but good advice all round guys and I am starting to get this now.


----------



## Derick

vaalboy said:


> I think it's time for our vendors to make a few available locally?



They don't sell bulk - so we would have to buy it at retail, then pay shipping, vat etc, then add our profit on top - will be cheaper to just buy one yourself


----------



## Riaz

this thread should be renamed:

my trip towards becoming a reonaut

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm with you all the way @Silver1 that's exactly what I was thinking... seems like a lot of effort compared to the SVD/Nautilus set up... but I keep thinking I'm missing out... but good advice all round guys and I am starting to get this now.




Rob, i would love a totally hassle free awesome vaping experience too ! If you are enjoying the Nautlius on the SVD, rather enjoy it for now and be in vaping heaven. Chasing a bigger and better vape is pointless really, if you enjoy what you have now. And its hassle free for you. My problem is that my PT2 mini is just not enough intensity for me. Its more mellow. I find myself wanting more. If you are satisfied with the Nautilus, then i am truly envious.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver1 said:


> And its hassle free for you.



It's not entirely hassle free... the occasional misfire and me having to turn the SVD off and on is annoying... the set up is really heavy and my drawstring Woolies shorts that I wear all the time keep falling down and the chicks go wild... 

The MVP is a little lighter and my second Nautilus is going on that in a minute or so and maybe that is a bit of a solution.

But yes I'm pretty happy with the vaping right now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> View attachment 1558
> 
> Layout of the Reo mini 2.1
> 
> View attachment 1559
> 
> Difference between Grand and Mini 2.1
> 
> View attachment 1560
> 
> Coil and juice feed hole in the Reomiser 2.0
> 
> 
> View attachment 1561
> 
> Size difference between Grand and Mini 2.1


The best I've seen ever, awesome @TylerD. Maybe repost that picture with the Mini in your hand to give an idea of working size. @Rob Fisher the Grand, as you can see, is a bit taller and just a tad wider than the Mini. The Grand is a nice, comfortable hand fit, the Mini is an enfoldable hand fit. I always recommended the Grand as a first buy with 6 ml juice bottle and bigger (18650) battery, especially if you vape more than 3 ml (Mini juice bottle size), but it is also very easy to just unscrew the bottle, fill, screw in and go. Or you can carry spare bottles to swap out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> my drawstring Woolies shorts that I wear all the time keep falling down and the chicks go wild...



 LOL??


----------



## Silver

Love the image of the chicks going wild when your SVD/Nautilus pulls down your shorts!!
So funny. 

Ya, i'd love a Twisp sized device with the performance of a dripper and the battery life of the MVP. I would buy 5 of them tomorrow if they existed!!

I hope the ingenious vaping propellor heads globally are reading this post 
Wishful thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver1 said:


> @Matthee, wanted to ask, what is the difference between the two atomisers? Are they both the rM2? The one looks different. Apologies rob, a bit off topic.


The one on the raw tumbled aluminium Reo Mini, next to the aluminium Reo Grand, is an Igo-S, stainless steel bottom feed atomizer. More pictures and my comparison here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/page-27#post-18914.


----------



## Andre

@Rob Fisher, more information on Reos in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

When one orders a REO from overseas does it come with a first coil and wick or do you have to make it yourself right from the start?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> @Rob Fisher, more information on Reos in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/all-things-reo.524/.



Thanks Andre! I can now go there because I understand them a lot better!


----------



## ShaneW

TylerD said:


> View attachment 1562



Geez its alot smaller than I thought it was. 

Thanks for the awesome thread. .. Been wondering about everything that has been asked


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> When one orders a REO from overseas does it come with a first coil and wick or do you have to make it yourself right from the start?


No, you have to make it yourself right from the start. Easy peasy for a bass fisherman worth his salt! 
Here are some video to keep you busy. The first one is the easiest way, the other 2 are micro coil - little bit more involved.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ding Dong! I'm now a REO and Coil building master! Thanks @Matthee!

I love the idea of all the goodies you can get when you are rebuilding like the Dark Zero coil jig, A blow torch, little screw drivers, wire, cotton and no doubt other goodies I don't even know about yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Ding Dong! I'm now a REO



Is that the sound of the courier delivering your new REO?


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Is that the sound of the courier delivering your new REO?



I'm trying to hold back from ordering it just yet... if my wife finds my credit card statement I'm in deep kak and ordering a REO and all it's associated paraphernalia will cause my wife to get the spade and dig a big hole in the garden to bury the body. 

I'm really an impulsive and a bull in a china shop kinda boy... so I'm trying not to go completely overboard in the first 3 weeks of vaping for real. Whoops already done that... I am seeking help...


----------



## Rowan Francis

Guys , i have looked , and looked , i just can't justify that kinda price for so little , it seriously does not compute .


----------



## TylerD

Each to their own. 
I have been through a lot of equipment and none of them made me more happy than the Reo.
I know it is a bit expensive, but when I add up all the equipment I have bought, I could have bought two from the word go.
Anyway, that is just my own experience.
Again, what ever works for you, is awesome. I had to get to the Reo. Some do'n't need to get to the Reo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy

Rowan Francis said:


> Guys , i have looked , and looked , i just can't justify that kinda price for so little , it seriously does not compute .



I was thinking the same - very simple but effective. I'm also surprised that someone has not copied it yet?


----------



## Derick

Predictions are that China will clone it this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

So for the Reonaughts - what don't you like about your kit? (I'm developing a serious itch!!)


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> So for the Reonaughts - what don't you like about your kit? (I'm developing a serious itch!!)



That was bound to happen... I can see you with a REO in your paw Markus!


----------



## Derick

The only negative things I can say about mine is 1, the price 

secondly - I forget to sqonk then get dry/burnt hits - and as a man coming from a mini pt2, it get's irritating sometimes when I just want to vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> So for the Reonaughts - what don't you like about your kit? (I'm developing a serious itch!!)


As a Reonaut, I answered this question in December last year as follows:
_For me, almost nothing. It is near unbreakable, can be washed, requires minimum maintenance, is the perfect hand and pocket fit, does not leak, does not look like a *** toy, has an all day juice bottle and battery, etcetera. With the very forgiving and easiest to build RM2 you can build and position your coil for your sweet spot and many different coiling and wicking materials and ways are possible. The vape is always consistent and of dripper quality. It has been built to to be able to vape 100 % VG as well. Would have liked to be able to use more readily available 18650 batteries._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

Oh i agree 100% , and i would have gone the REO route at some stage , but once i got into the whole rebuild mod stuff i see there is more out there calling my inner geek .....


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> _Would have liked to be able to use more readily available 18650 batteries._



Ahhhh I missed that one... so it has to be a AW IMR 18650 3.7 volt battery? And that's different to the normal 18650's we use?


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I missed that one... so it has to be a AW IMR 18650 3.7 volt battery? And that's different to the normal 18650's we use?


At the moment the Reo Grand prefers the *button top* AW IMR 18650s. Once the new sub ohm kit is out (middle March) any IMR battery (flat or button top) will do. Not that any IMR batteries (recommended for all mods, both electronic and mechanical) are readily available in South Africa, but that should change. CVS does import AWs from time to time and Skyblue did facilitate a group import of Efests some time ago. @johanct is currently investigating a group buy of the newest Efests.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Another new Vaping law for me... don't buy a battery until checking with @Matthee !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy

Matthee said:


> As a Reonaut, I answered this question in December last year as follows:
> _For me, almost nothing. It is near unbreakable, can be washed, requires minimum maintenance, is the perfect hand and pocket fit, does not leak, does not look like a *** toy, has an all day juice bottle and battery, etcetera. With the very forgiving and easiest to build RM2 you can build and position your coil for your sweet spot and many different coiling and wicking materials and ways are possible. The vape is always consistent and of dripper quality. It has been built to to be able to vape 100 % VG as well. Would have liked to be able to use more readily available 18650 batteries._



Thanks for this, but my question is what DON'T you like?


----------



## The Golf

The only reason im selling my Reo Grand is because I dont have a Mini, chances are ima b sorry I sold it because im impulsive and I want what want. I had the option of buy the mini and went with the Grand because it ws my first Reo. I love my Reo to bits, u get so used to squonking that it doesnt matter. The dry hits u get a slight taste then u know its time to squonk. Its not like it creeps up on you like other mods. At least this has been my experience so far

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for this, but my question is what DON'T you like?


The answer stays the same: "Almost nothing.....", as explained and qualified.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Ooops missed that - sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

I dont like that I have to still charge batteries. Thats really irritating, HONERSTLY there is nothing I dislike sorry

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo

My reo still needs a home


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> At the moment the Reo Grand prefers the *button top* AW IMR 18650s. Once the new sub ohm kit is out (middle March) any IMR battery (flat or button top) will do. Not that any IMR batteries (recommended for all mods, both electronic and mechanical) are readily available in South Africa, but that should change. CVS does import AWs from time to time and Skyblue did facilitate a group import of Efests some time ago. @johanct is currently investigating a group buy of the newest Efests.



Just on a side note: @Zegee (I think) brought in a bunch of the new generation Efest batteries about a week ago.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Just on a side note: @Zegee (I think) brought in a bunch of the new generation Efest batteries about a week ago.


Thanks. You did not hear from them?


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Thanks. You did not hear from them?



Yes have all the info already, but as Zegee mentioned during that time he is waiting for arrival of his Efest stock I didn't take it further. Their MOQ on batteries are 50 & chargers 20.


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> Yes have all the info already, but as Zegee mentioned during that time he is waiting for arrival of his Efest stock I didn't take it further. Their MOQ on batteries are 50 & chargers 20.


Ok, so we hear what @Zegee has to say before we take it further? Missed that post of his.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Ok, so we hear what @Zegee has to say before we take it further? Missed that post of his.



My bad it was @Cape vaping supplies ! see the thread here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/efest-batteries-on-order.1087/


----------



## Andre

johanct said:


> My bad it was @Cape vaping supplies ! see the thread here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/efest-batteries-on-order.1087/


Oh, those have landed and are probably sold. Did not include the 35 A, 2500mah purple ones.


----------



## johan

Matthee said:


> Oh, those have landed and are probably sold. Did not include the 35 A, 2500mah purple ones.



email send

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

howsit guys the purple ones were sold out at the time when I placed the order and they are servicing the preorders as they become available off production. I will be placing a order on the purple ones as soon as they give me the heads up

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Thanks


----------

